

Ask: I have a built web apps and want to participate with Y combinator. but... - Pete

but I can't leave my job for 3 months (I know I may not get accepted, but I need to think ahead) between June and August(I have a big family to support, and i need my "ok" salary to support daily life). I am willing to give up some % of my company for free Y combinator advice.<p>What can I do? Is it possible ? What options can I have?
======
e1ven
I'd reccomend passing on at least this round of Ycombinator.

Your family's welfare has to come first- Not only is there the loss of income
to think about, but health insurance.

Instead, I'd suggest spending the next 6 months living below your means, and
putting the money aside. You don't need much, but enough to comfortably live
on for a few months, supporting your family.

Price out private health insurance- This is cheaper in regulated states such
as Massachusetts, but your situation and location will vary.

After you have a few months salary put aside, then you'll be in a stronger
position to take time away from a job to start a company.

~~~
attack
The biggest regret in life will be passing on the very few opportunities we
are lucky enough to have. The advice of waiting 6 more months or just giving
up because of what's outside of your control rubs me as something bordering
on: You cannot do [dream] because you are just a [class|race].

And has anyone considered the cost of maintaining your ability once you've
settled into the corporate world? Go for it while at the top of your game, if
possible.

~~~
pchristensen
Well, hungry kids and eviction notices are no picnic either. Ever see "The
Pursuit of Happyness"?

The advice was still to work on a startup, but given the situation, to use a
different strategy.

------
brlewis
1\. Get free YC advice here. Post a link to your built web app. You might get
advice from smart hackers, YC-funded founders, and even YC principals.

2\. Unless you have a good reason to incorporate now, just get a doing-
business-as license (or Massachusetts Business Certificate, or whatever your
state calls it). If you get into YC later, they'll want you to incorporate
using their documents.

3\. Track all your expenses. Startup expenses can help your taxes even years
later, whenever you start getting revenue. (I just learned this last week.)

4\. Tie your success to the success of existing YC companies. I've integrated
with disqus, adpinion, snipshot and clickpass. You show them off; they show
you off.

5\. Talk about your project with your family. As far as possible, make it
something that includes them rather than competing with them. I sat down with
two of my kids and showed them how I write web pages. My 10-year-old wants to
do the same thing when she gets older. Amusingly, the page I made sitting with
them ended up in production, which is OK.

<http://ourdoings.com/lemondrops.html>

~~~
Pete
good points. Thanks. I am actually from canada and i have insurance covered
here. I can afford working up to 6 hours after work to work on the venture
everyday. The only challenge I have it I do not have the luxury to take 3
months off during the period.

